
Breaking the Facebook addiction - aj
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/12/21/technology/internet/21facebook.html?_r=1&partner=rss&emc=rss
======
Kliment
I wrote a lengthy rant about Facebook from a non-user perspective, here (
[http://everything2.com/title/Facebook+destroys+real+relation...](http://everything2.com/title/Facebook+destroys+real+relationships)
). Essentially, I feel not being on Facebook compromises the quantity of my
relationships, but being on Facebook would compromise their quality.

